# Navarre Lawn Maintenance



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

6 years experience working the Navarre area. Looking to add residential services preferably in this area. I have several commercial accounts alone Hwy 98 between Mary Esther and Gulf Breeze. If you need a bid on your site, contact me. I also like to work Holley By the Sea , 399, ect . My motto is , do it right the first time . Older, but wiser . My phone number is 982 6858, no associations please. No contract needed or wanted on Residential Lawn care. We do light clean ups, put in spring flowers, apply fertilizer,ect. Email me at [email protected]


----------

